# how far, out of panama city



## olesouth (Mar 27, 2014)

I have Bought a place on the water in panama city, and moving my boat from Venice, la to there. can you guy's tell me how far from the pass I can catch , snapper (when the day long season is in of course) grouper , aj's and other bottom fish, I fish a 33 power cat. and could use some local help.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

You can catch both in the bay if you've got the right spots. However, not many people have the bay #'s for St Andrews me included. Outside the pass the closest public stuff holds snapper, 3-5 miles from the pass. Just find hard bottom for grouper. You can catch them within sight of the beach too. But like always the further you run the less pressured the fish are and easier to catch.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I think youre making the wrong move with your boat!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> I think youre making the wrong move with your boat!


Definitely less opportunities over this way.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.mbara.org/mexico-beach-artificial-reefs.cfm

http://www.floridagofishing.com/reefs/nw-reefs-bay-county.html


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Pm me I will give you a run down.


----------



## olesouth (Mar 27, 2014)

yeah I know fishing is better but takes you 30 miles to get to end of river, and then go from there. fog, fog and did I say fog. then have you ever tried to stay down there. nothing on the water to buy and if you did you get to see the muddy miss. so you give some up but then you pick up beautiful water and other things to do like go out to dinner of breakfast, or well almost anything, I want to get up walk out my condo and lower my boat from its lift and go fishing. when I fish venice, its 2 hour in the water from hotel 1-1.5 to get to end of river, and then 3 hrs to get boat loaded and cleaned and parked and then $200.00 a month to park it down there in a parking lot. 

Takes a lot of fun out of fishing.


----------



## olesouth (Mar 27, 2014)

scuggspc I guess I can't pm until I have 5 post, 

[email protected] 

Thanks shannon


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

olesouth said:


> yeah I know fishing is better but takes you 30 miles to get to end of river, and then go from there. fog, fog and did I say fog. then have you ever tried to stay down there. nothing on the water to buy and if you did you get to see the muddy miss. so you give some up but then you pick up beautiful water and other things to do like go out to dinner of breakfast, or well almost anything, I want to get up walk out my condo and lower my boat from its lift and go fishing. when I fish venice, its 2 hour in the water from hotel 1-1.5 to get to end of river, and then 3 hrs to get boat loaded and cleaned and parked and then $200.00 a month to park it down there in a parking lot.
> 
> Takes a lot of fun out of fishing.


I can understand some of that. The scenery when you get back to the dock freaking sucks. MUCH better OB, Destin, etc. But I'll take the short runs to big fish and awesome duck hunting any day!


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Who is the builder of your boat? It is a very interesting design.


----------



## olesouth (Mar 27, 2014)

there where 13 of these hull built by endeavor for the dea. power cat pm me if you can I can send pic of it out of the water.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

I saw a picture of it when it was for sale. I have never seen a bottom like that one has. I'd love to hear how she rides.


----------



## olesouth (Mar 27, 2014)

she rides great and turns much better that a standard cat because the engines are in the center, and on a vee in the back in fact you got to watch how fast you can turn with it . 

shannon 
more pic's of it for sale on pop yachts.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

I fish out of PCB as well. Maybe I'll see ya on the water.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

When you get to where you can send PM's, send one to "get Shorty" or "pelegic pirate", same guy, Mike. He made the move the opposite way leaving PC. He knows your new area really well and can probably help you a bunch.


----------

